# Attention participants in the 2016 calendar contest!!!



## Yvonne G (Oct 1, 2015)

These members' photos are too small or cropped. Please try to get the pictures up to where they should be and resubmit the same photo:

@jeffjeff
@Zamric
@Alaskamike
@lb_mle
@maggie3fan
@MichaelaW


----------



## Team Gomberg (Oct 1, 2015)

Woo hoo my name isn't on there.  

Looks like my 5.34 mega pixel made the cut!


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Oct 2, 2015)

That still doesn't show if mine even made it off of my desk top.
I wouldn't know a pixel if it bit me on the arse.


----------



## dmmj (Oct 2, 2015)

if a pixel bit you, you better run fast for something definitely is wrong


----------



## Alaskamike (Oct 2, 2015)

Thanks. Guess I'm out this year. Can't restore that photo to original. I'm in such a habit of cropping my I phone pix I didn't even remember I did it.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Oct 2, 2015)

Alaskamike said:


> Thanks. Guess I'm out this year. Can't restore that photo to original. I'm in such a habit of cropping my I phone pix I didn't even remember I did it.


Since your entry wasn't excepted, can you use another photo?
One per member is fine. But if it wasn't entered. Does that count?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Oct 2, 2015)

dmmj said:


> if a pixel bit you, you better run fast for something definitely is wrong


I got bitten by a pixie once.
It hurt.


----------



## pepsiandjac (Oct 2, 2015)

Hope my photo made it there on,time,those little pixels only had half an hour to travel 5000 miles lol


----------



## MichaelaW (Oct 2, 2015)

How do I resize mine?


----------



## jeffjeff (Oct 2, 2015)

I tried to fix it. No Idea what I'm doing so whether is worked or not I don't know lol


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 2, 2015)

Alaskamike said:


> Thanks. Guess I'm out this year. Can't restore that photo to original. I'm in such a habit of cropping my I phone pix I didn't even remember I did it.



That was me last year. I emailed mine and my email program automatically re-sized it. I didn't have the skills to send it full size.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Oct 2, 2015)

If we can't see the photos yet, could we just have a list of the members whose photos have been received and are permissible, so we can take action if something has gone wrong ?
Thank you.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Oct 2, 2015)

That would be helpful for those of us that are not sure if we sent them correctly...Or at all.


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 2, 2015)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> If we can't see the photos yet, could we just have a list of the members whose photos have been received and are permissible, so we can take action if something has gone wrong ?
> Thank you.



Josh is compiling the thread/photos and will post it as soon as he is able.


----------



## Odin's Gma (Oct 2, 2015)

_*madly refreshing forum page*_


----------



## Foursteels (Oct 2, 2015)

Alaskamike said:


> Thanks. Guess I'm out this year. Can't restore that photo to original. I'm in such a habit of cropping my I phone pix I didn't even remember I did it.


If you have photostream turned on by chance, your original uncropped photo would still be there. Seems to also keep the original if you use dropbox to store photos.


----------



## Lyn W (Oct 2, 2015)

Alaskamike said:


> Thanks. Guess I'm out this year. Can't restore that photo to original. I'm in such a habit of cropping my I phone pix I didn't even remember I did it.


What a shame!
No chance of restoring it to original?


----------



## Alaskamike (Oct 2, 2015)

It's okay. Wasn't that great a pic anyway. .


----------



## pepsiandjac (Oct 2, 2015)

MichaelaW said:


> How do I resize mine?


if you have something like microsoft picture manager you can resize to whatever size you want


----------



## Aunt Caffy (Oct 2, 2015)

Alaskamike said:


> It's okay. Wasn't that great a pic anyway. .


I'm betting it's a cute picture.


----------



## lb_mle (Oct 2, 2015)

Resent the photo. I hope its not too late!!


----------



## pepsiandjac (Oct 3, 2015)

Anyone have any idea whats happening with the pics.


----------



## dmmj (Oct 3, 2015)

Josh's compiling the pictures and will put the thread up when he can. patience grasshopper it will be announced


----------



## DaisyDuke (Oct 4, 2015)

The rules say we have until the 5th to be sure our picture made it in. Tomorrow is the 5th. Last year my picture was the right size and everything but wasn't posted. I saw in time and it was added in. If tomorrow is the last day and there is no thread are the dates changing? 
I know he is busy but just want to make sure my picture gets in


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 4, 2015)

@Josh : If you could please put up the pictures so the folks who submitted can check to see if their picture made it? Please! We will move the deadline-to-check-for-your-picture day to three days beyond the day @Josh gets the thread up.


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Oct 4, 2015)

Well, I give up. I can't fix it if I don't know what's wrong.
It won't give me the option to revert to original. So I'll just feel good about winning last year and I'll enjoy looking at other people's pictures.


----------



## Zamric (Oct 5, 2015)

I resent mine today. Hope its ok but you said it was either the wrong size (it is 2.21 MB) or it was cropped (It was not cropped but I think I sent the one that was photo-shopped with a dark haze around it)


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 5, 2015)

I've asked @Josh to post a list of the names who sent in photos. Hopefully he'll get to that today.


----------



## Dragonight1993 (Oct 5, 2015)

http://www.ezimba.com is a good site to resize your photos.


----------



## pepsiandjac (Oct 6, 2015)

any news on the competition photos


----------



## stojanovski92113 (Oct 6, 2015)

pepsiandjac said:


> any news on the competition photos


I'm very curious too  I can't wait to see the pics and vote!!


----------



## johnandjade (Oct 6, 2015)

relax everyone, remember the calendar can't be used until next year  tortoises don't work very fast, im sure the pictures will be available to vote soon enough


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 6, 2015)

I've received a list of names of those whose pictures Josh has received. Please let us know if you sent a photo and your name is not on the list:

@Yvonne G
@johnandjade
@AZtortMom
@domalle
@Merrick
@Anyfoot.
@Foursteels
@Aunt Caffy
@HBLocal
@batchick
@Taylor T.
@[email protected]
@cyan
@tortadise
@DaisyDuke
@Pokeymeg
@ZEROPILOT
@DeanS
@Nanchantress
@stojanovski92113
@Tort Love
@Blake m
@pepsiandjac
@lb_mle
@Team Gomberg
@jeffjeff
@MichaelaW


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 6, 2015)

We'll give you all until Friday evening to check and see if your name is on the list. Then we'll start the voting Saturday the 10th. This means that Josh will put up the pictures sometime Friday evening.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Oct 7, 2015)

Yvonne G said:


> We'll give you all until Friday evening to check and see if your name is on the list. Then we'll start the voting Saturday the 10th. This means that Josh will put up the pictures sometime Friday evening.


I am not on the list. 
I think everyone knows that I had sent something.
Sending again now.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Oct 7, 2015)

Stupid question probably, but did you include the .org? It was missing from the original address post.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Oct 7, 2015)

ZEROPILOT said:


> Stupid question probably, but did you include the .org? It was missing from the original address post.


Yes, i did.
I have now resubmitted it and hope it arrives safely.
Possibly something to do with internet connection in Morocco ?


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Oct 7, 2015)

Yvonne G said:


> I've received a list of names of those whose pictures Josh has received. Please let us know if you sent a photo and your name is not on the list:
> 
> @Yvonne G
> @johnandjade
> ...





me, me...I'm not on the list.....guess that means I'll watch the rest of you have a good time. I wish you all a good time, the contest is fun....


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Oct 7, 2015)

maggie3fan said:


> me, me...I'm not on the list.....guess that means I'll watch the rest of you have a good time. I wish you all a good time, the contest is fun....


I sent a picture....this happened last year too. It was almost a whole month late. Remember, Josh has a life outa TFO. Be patient, it will happen...


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Oct 7, 2015)

oh well.....sorry, it wouldn't print, then it reprinted or something. I made one post that morphed into 4 posts hahahaha


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Oct 7, 2015)

Does the received list not include photos received, but not meeting the criteria?
Should it instead read "excepted" photos?
That may clarify things.


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Oct 7, 2015)

maggie3fan said:


> oh well.....sorry, it wouldn't print, then it reprinted or something. I made one post that morphed into 4 posts hahahaha


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Oct 7, 2015)

ZEROPILOT said:


> Does the received list not include photos received, but not meeting the criteria?
> Should it instead read "excepted" photos?
> That may clarify things.


Never mind. Someone just told me that there was a separate list for those not accepted.


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Oct 7, 2015)

ZEROPILOT said:


> Does the received list not include photos received, but not meeting the criteria?
> Should it instead read "excepted" photos?
> That may clarify things.



I have a 250 gallon fish tank. The Dalmatian Mollies keep having babies. Can I send you 50 or so????


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Oct 7, 2015)

maggie3fan said:


> I have a 250 gallon fish tank. The Dalmatian Mollies keep having babies. Can I send you 50 or so????


Did i miss something, Maggie? 
(My fish are all monster sized.)


----------



## Odin's Gma (Oct 7, 2015)

Yvonne G said:


> I've received a list of names of those whose pictures Josh has received. Please let us know if you sent a photo and your name is not on the list:
> 
> @Yvonne G
> @johnandjade
> ...



I did and i'm not on the list.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Oct 7, 2015)

Odin's Gma said:


> I did and i'm not on the list.


Resubmit it.
i've just done so with mine, i think that's what this time is for. 
Good luck.


----------



## Odin's Gma (Oct 7, 2015)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Resubmit it.
> i've just done so with mine, i think that's what this time is for.
> Good luck.


Thanks, I will try and find time before Friday, it is shaping up to be a very bad week for getting anything accomplished. I'm at work now so I don't have the pic.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Oct 7, 2015)

Odin's Gma said:


> Thanks, I will try and find time before Friday, it is shaping up to be a very bad week for getting anything accomplished. I'm at work now so I don't have the pic.


Well, I hope you do get the time!
The more photos of our lovely torts and turtles, the better!


----------



## Odin's Gma (Oct 7, 2015)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Well, I hope you do get the time!
> The more photos of our lovely torts and turtles, the better!


I got lucky! I ran an email search and found the original email and resent! Who says you can't get important things done at work!?


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Oct 7, 2015)

I wouldn't know. I'm working now. More or less.
Maybe less.


----------



## Odin's Gma (Oct 7, 2015)

ZEROPILOT said:


> I wouldn't know. I'm working now. More or less.
> Maybe less.


Definitely less here.


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 7, 2015)

*If your name is not on the list, and you sent in your photo before the deadline, please be sure to mention that to Josh when you re-submit the photo so he understands you sent it in before the deadline. Also, double check the email address you're sending it to - [email protected]*


----------



## Odin's Gma (Oct 7, 2015)

Yvonne G said:


> *If your name is not on the list, and you sent in your photo before the deadline, please be sure to mention that to Josh when you re-submit the photo so he understands you sent it in before the deadline. Also, double check the email address you're sending it to - [email protected]*


I said "resubmission: see below" in the body of the email and cut and pasted the address right from the original post again. Is that good?


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 7, 2015)

It should be. I'll send an email to Josh and ask if he received re-submissions from Odin's Gma and Tidgy's Dad. Anyone else?


----------



## 4jean (Oct 7, 2015)

My name is also not on the list...I will try again.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Oct 7, 2015)

4jean said:


> My name is also not on the list...I will try again.


good luck to you, also!


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 7, 2015)

Josh responded to my email and he has received Odin's Gma and Tidgy's Dad.

@4jean - let me know when you send yours and I'll ask if he has received it.


----------



## 4jean (Oct 7, 2015)

Yvonne G said:


> Josh responded to my email and he has received Odin's Gma and Tidgy's Dad.
> 
> @4jean - let me know when you send yours and I'll ask if he has received it.



Hi Yvonne, I sent my photo again. Thanks for your help!

Jean


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Oct 7, 2015)

Yvonne G said:


> Josh responded to my email and he has received Odin's Gma and Tidgy's Dad.
> 
> @4jean - let me know when you send yours and I'll ask if he has received it.


Top dollar!!!
Thank you very much, Yvonne, for this and generally fighting along with this competition stuff over the last few days.
Well played.


----------



## Odin's Gma (Oct 7, 2015)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Top dollar!!!
> Thank you very much, Yvonne, for this and generally fighting along with this competition stuff over the last few days.
> Well played.


Seconded, and may I add a "Yay!".


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 7, 2015)

You're welcome. 

We have a nice group of submissions this year. I bet it will be hard to make our selections. In the past we've all had three choices. I hope its that way again. But sometimes even three isn't enough.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Oct 7, 2015)

I looked at last years.
Even with three choices I would have been very hard pressed to decide.
A lovely lot of tortoises and super photos.


----------



## Zamric (Oct 7, 2015)

I have Re-Submitted.... again.


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 7, 2015)

Thank you, I've sent Josh an email asking if he received it.


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 8, 2015)

@Zamric : Your photo still isn't big enough, pixel-wise, sorry.


----------



## 4jean (Oct 8, 2015)

Any word about mine? @yvonne


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 8, 2015)

No. No response yet from Josh.


----------



## Zamric (Oct 9, 2015)

Yvonne G said:


> @Zamric : Your photo still isn't big enough, pixel-wise, sorry.


Well heck! Guess I get bumped out at the last minute again this year. This is turning into a tradition 3 years running


----------



## stojanovski92113 (Oct 9, 2015)

Zamric said:


> Well heck! Guess I get bumped out at the last minute again this year. This is turning into a tradition 3 years running


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Oct 9, 2015)

By next year I might have learned how to actually TAKE a photo, so look out!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Oct 9, 2015)

Zamric said:


> Well heck! Guess I get bumped out at the last minute again this year. This is turning into a tradition 3 years running


Really rotten luck.
i'm sorry.


----------



## TardisTortoise (Oct 9, 2015)

I tried to send my again this afternoon on my lunch break. Hope I see it in the thread tomorrow.


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 9, 2015)

I've sent Josh an email asking him if he received it. (and reminded him I still haven't heard about 4Jean)


----------

